# Ranger 900. Which plow?



## JimL (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a ranger, full cab. Looking for a plow for it. I have decided I want something a little more heavy than what popo has to offer or other "atv" plows. 

Seems most of the big mfg offer a utv plow now. Boss being the most popular. 

I want a straight blade, ill add wing if i see I need them. 
Boss?
SnoWay?
Blizzard? 

Only thing I can find is boss stuff online, very little on blizzard or snoway. Has anyone used these other two brands?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

boss, fisher and warn make very good plow blades, I would purchase one from a local plow dealer that can supply you with parts and service. Boss and fisher have nice electric hydraulic v blades


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

my vote would be boss

but that's only based on the Name and fact that they are making such units.


----------



## Ward2005 (Nov 26, 2016)

I have a boss and love it. No winch to break. It's on a 16 900xp.


----------



## Ward2005 (Nov 26, 2016)

If yo


Ward2005 said:


> I have a boss and love it. No winch to break. It's on a 16 900xp.


u decide you want to go with a heavy winch operated one I can get you a good price on a Denali plow with or without power angle


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Get the boss.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Jiml, Check out the Snowdogg UTV series plows, good luck.


----------



## billporterfield (Oct 29, 2011)

Boss, its on a 550 EFI, 5' blade. Works great.


----------

